# SCSI Probleme



## bennzi (17 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

eventuell hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit älteren Scsi Geräten.

Ich hab ein Brenner mit 50pol. scsiII anschluss In und Out.
Das gerät möchte ich an eine 25polige Schnittstelle anschließen.
Das Benötigte Kabel 25pol auf 50pol scsiII habe ich, nur wenn ich es in den Brenner einstecke, geht das Gerät aus.
Hat jemand Ahnung warum das so ist und wie man des zum laufen bekommt? 

danke 
MFG

Benny


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2011)

Bei SCSI musst du auch auf Adressen und Terminierung achten.
Kontroller und ext. Gerät dürfen nicht die gleiche Adresse haben. Bei deinem Brenner muss die Terminierung eingeschalten sein. Falls kein Schalter vorhanden ist, dann brauchst einen SCSI-Terminator.
Wie der Kontroller terminiert werden muss, hängt davon ab, welche Geräte wie am internen Bus hängen.  Hier hilft ein Blick in das Manual des Kontrollers.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bennzi (17 Januar 2011)

erstmal danke für die antwort.
habe ich mir fast schon gedacht dass ich ein terminator brauche.
aber das gerät dürfte doch nicht einfach abschalten ?
Ich möchte das gerät eigentlich einzeln ranhängen.
In der Bedienungsanleiteung auf den bildern ist kein Terminierer verwendet.
es handelt sich um ein HP 9600SE Brenner.

mein scsi zip laufwerk hat ein terminierungsschalter. der brenner leider nicht.
das zip laufwerk schaltet auch nicht einfach ab wenn ich die terminierung auf OFF stelle. allerdings ist das zip laufwerk 25pol auf 25pol.

können das alle geräte ansich dass ich von 50pol auf 25 gehe oder ist das auch geräte bedingt?


----------



## mariob (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo, alsooo, ich nehme mal an Du sprichst von den großen alten breiten Steckern, etwas größer als die, die früher mal an Druckern verwendet wurden, mit den Verriegelungsbügeln an der Seite. Ungewöhnlich ist das Ausgehen des Gerätes, woran sieht man das Ausgehen?? Ohne Terminierung gibt es eigentlich diesbezüglich wenig Ärger, derselbe geht zumeist erst bei Datenfluß los. Terminieren kann man auch am Brenner, je nach Ausführung. Ist das Gerät im Controller angemeldet oder hat der kein Bios? Was für ein Controller, Adaptec, NCR, Symbios Logic? Betriebssystem?  Gruß Mario


----------



## bennzi (17 Januar 2011)

guten abend 
also nein das sind nicht die grossen breiten stecker. die heissten glaube ichcentronix 50 pol. meine am brenner sind scsi2 50pol HD heissten die glaube ich. auf der hostseite (ein alter mpc2000 drumcoputer) ist ein 25 pol SD stecker. am mpc muss ich die ID usw einstellen das ist richtig.

also ich stecke den brenner ans netzteil an und er geht sofort an. dh. mit strom versorgt und ich kann die lade auf und zu machen usw.
stecke ich aber nun das 50pol HD Kabel auf der Brenner seite ein, geht die stromversorgung flöten und er ist wie AUS. nicht mehr mit blinken und lade auf/zu.
das problem denke ich liegt an dem kabel. aber wozu sollte es solche kabel geben wenn es nicht funktioniert?

mfg


----------



## mariob (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
mir kommen da jetzt wenig Ideen, wo der Ärger herkommt, ein Gedanke vielleicht dazu, es gibt aktive und und passive Terminierung, nicht das irgendwie die Betriebsspannung der eventuell aktiven Terminierung mit dem Einstöpseln kurzgeschlossen wird und das Netzteil in die Knie zwingt.
Selbst wenn dem so ist, ich würde den Brenner mitsamt Kabel an einem normalen PC testen (lassen), es würde dabei genügen, wenn der sich im Bios mit meldet. Das funktioniert nicht an jedem Controller. Ansonsten versuchen Pin für Pin zu vergleichen. Und vielleicht mal versuchen die Versorgungsspannung zum Laufwerk zu messen, ob die weg ist....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2011)

Welche SCSI Version wird verwendet? Welches SCSI-Controller?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Computer_System_Interface


----------

